# Police Officer Brian Lorenzo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Brian Lorenzo*

Philadelphia Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Sunday, July 8, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 48
*Tour:* 23 years
*Badge #* 5591

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 7/8/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Brian Lorenzo was killed when his department motorcycle was struck head-on by a drunk driver on I-95, near the Cottman Avenue exit at approximately 3:15 am.

The drunk driver was driving the wrong way on the interstate at the time. The driver was arrested at the scene.

Officer Lorenzo had served with the Philadelphia Police Department for 23 years and was assigned to the Highway Patrol. He is survived by his wife and three children. He is also survived by a brother who serves with the Philadelphia Police Department.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Philadelphia Police Department
One Franklin Square
Philadelphia, PA 19106

Phone: (215) 686-1776

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21332-police-officer-brian-lorenzo#ixzz204vsyUHm​


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------

